# Proctoscopy Code



## shermanstarlacpc (Jul 8, 2009)

The surgeon planned a colonoscopy to evaluate local response to radiation treatment for a patient w/ rectal cancer.  He used a flexible videocolonoscope and after only 12 cm from the anal verge there was a stricture and he couldn't go any farther.  CPT Proctosigmoidoscopy says the rectum and sigmoid are examined, but he didn't get to the sigmoid.  Trying to figure out what procedure code to use.


----------



## mjewett (Jul 9, 2009)

I would bill for an anoscopy 46600. In the General Surgery Coding Companion reference book, the explanation for 46600 states, "The anal canal and distal rectal mucosa are visualized."


----------

